# 2" Calvus and 1"Frontosa



## thetoothfreak (Sep 15, 2009)

I have the Calvus and Frontosa in 65 gallon with a 3.5"Auturus. I am trying to get the Auturus out and into the 150 gallon with the big boys. Any tips for Tanganyikan set up? What about Brichardi with Calvus and Frontosa?


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

*welcome w-smiles


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for joining us.

Rose


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

welcome to the site...i dont know much about cichlids srry


----------

